# A day in Valencia



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I need some help from anyone who lives in or knows the city of Valencia.

We have visitors coming from the UK at the end of November and we are thinking of spending a day in Valencia. We will be taking the train from Alicante arriving at Valencia station about 11am.

My questions are ...

1. Is there only one station (RENFE) in Valencia?

2. How far is the station from the centre of the city?

3. I am looking for suggestions of things to do for the day - bearing in mind it will be the end of November

One problem is that my husband cannot walk very far. He has a wheelchair which we could take or we could hire a mobility scooter for the day. Is that possible? Where would we get one?

Obviously anywhere we go must be wheelchair/scooter accessible.

Any help, ideas or suggestions welcome

Thanks


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

In answer to your questions:

1. Is there only one station (RENFE) in Valencia?
No - there are two main stations - Estación del Norte and the high-speed train (AVE) station - Joaquin Sorolla. The Renfe website will tell you which station your train arrives at.

2. How far is the station from the centre of the city?
Both are in the city centre, but the Estación del Norte is the closest and right next to the largest square in Valencia - the Plaza del Ayuntamiento.

3. I am looking for suggestions of things to do for the day - bearing in mind it will be the end of November.

Exploring the old town, the city of Arts and Sciences, the Túria river bed park, and if you like attractions the Bioparc (a zoo but without cages - clever landscaping does the job), and the Oceanográfico - Europe's largest aquarium. The weather in November is usually still pleasant.

Valencia is a good city as far as wheelchair access goes - the metro is all accessible by wheelchair and the city itself is as flat as a pancake. As for hiring a mobility scooter - I'd look that one up on Google - I have seen several places in town, though I wouldn't expect the same kind of market penetration as they have in Benidorm...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The Estación del Norte itself is worth looking at!


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The Estación del Norte itself is worth looking at!


Agreed!!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for those answers and suggestions. 

I was thinking of City of Arts and Sciences but I wasn't sure if we could do that in the short time we have available. How long do you think we would need to spend there to get the full experience? We are four elderly adults but all are physically active except my husband in his wheelchair.

I looked at RENFE web page and it appears the Euromed train goes to Joaquin Sorolla and the Talgo goes to Estación del Norte. 

Which would be the best station for us (assuming we take the wheelchair) to get to City of Arts and Sciences? Would we take the Metro or would a taxi be best (assuming they can fit the wheelchair in the boot)

Sorry for so many questions but as we will be taking my brother and SIL with us I don't want to screw up.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Thank you for those answers and suggestions.
> 
> I was thinking of City of Arts and Sciences but I wasn't sure if we could do that in the short time we have available. How long do you think we would need to spend there to get the full experience? We are four elderly adults but all are physically active except my husband in his wheelchair.
> 
> ...


Not the same I know, but my daughter and I went to the sea aquarium there and spent ALL day there, and we were exhausted. Going round these places is very tiring, at least for me.
Personally, I think it would be a shame to go to Valencia and not see Valencia, so I wouldn't go to the City of A&S.
HOWEVER, I'm not sure how accesible other parts/ places are. I suggest getting in touch with the tourist board.
Here's some help
Valencia Tourism Official Site | Tourist Info in Valencia Spain


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Re The City of Arts and Sciences. We spent all day just at the aquarium! It's excellent. However, we went to the Science Museum a few years ago and did not think a great deal to it. Many interactive exhibits were broken. However, it may be better now. The buildings are stunning and it takes a while to just walk around the site. Book online to avoid the queues. It is open on Monday but many of the other sites in Valencia are not. Bioparc Zoo is also excellent and a whole day experience.. It's a lovely city. Have a great day.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

GallineraGirl said:


> Re The City of Arts and Sciences. We spent all day just at the aquarium! It's excellent. However, we went to the Science Museum a few years ago and did not think a great deal to it. Many interactive exhibits were broken. However, it may be better now. The buildings are stunning and it takes a while to just walk around the site. Book online to avoid the queues. It is open on Monday but many of the other sites in Valencia are not. Bioparc Zoo is also excellent and a whole day experience.. It's a lovely city. Have a great day.


Agreed - I think the Science Museum is just OK. The best part of the City of Arts and Sciences for me is the architecture. I enjoy going for a walk in the Turia and sitting nearby for a picnic, which is totally free. Tickets for Arts and Sciences are very expensive. It's a nice day out, but if I had one day in Valencia, I wouldn't spend it there. My favourite part of Valencia is the Old Town/Carmen, but not sure how wheelchair accessible some of it is. There are very narrow streets and the pavements aren't great.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Haven't they a tram system as well ? Or did I dream it when I was unintentionally in there the other day .: lol:


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

gus-lopez said:


> Haven't they a tram system as well ? Or did I dream it when I was unintentionally in there the other day .: lol:


Yes, it's integrated into the Metrovalencia system. Kind of.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Better to take the Talgo to Nord Station, as it is just right in the town centre. Joaquin Sorolla is not that far from Nord, but more hassle for wheelchair. 

I would visit Valencia Town first, and if you have time later on, just pop down to see the city of A&S, just to walk around, will suffice, not need to go inside building, as it is expensive and to be honest, it is not worth the money, but to walk around and take pics, is fantastic. If you visit the old town in the morning, then have lunch and spend the evening on the other side of the city, it will be worth it, so you have a break in the middle with lunch and won't feel too tired.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

One of the things we really enjoyed when we've visited Valencia is the Fallas Museum - it's quite close to the City of Arts & Sciences.

Museo Fallero - Fallas Museum | Valencia


----------

